# Hawk



## alsea1 (Nov 18, 2015)

I just bought this guy.
He is 13.3
Gelding
unbroke project.
Mustang out of Cal.


----------



## norseofcourse (Nov 18, 2015)

Congrats and good luck!  Is he comfortable around people?  Got much of the basics down?


----------



## goatgurl (Nov 18, 2015)

congratulations on your new 'project'.  he is a handsome fellow and i really like his color.


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Nov 18, 2015)

He's a pretty nice looking fella - good luck with him! 

Many years ago me and a friend of mine spent a summer working with several newly adopted mustangs - gentling and training them for folks.  We would start them with basic ground manners, leading, picking up feet and progressing to accepting a saddle and a rider.  It was  so very rewarding to see a frightened creature learn to accept and enjoy human companionship....but in another way....sad to see them lose that freedom.


----------



## secuono (Nov 18, 2015)

Looks a bit thin, but so cute!
Have fun with him!!


----------



## OneFineAcre (Nov 18, 2015)

Beautiful


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you. 
I will be trying to put a few pounds on him. 
I was told to avoid concentrates though. So alf hay and give and grass hay will have to do it.


----------



## Baymule (Nov 18, 2015)

He looks real nice, handsome! I like his color too. Be sure to keep us posted with updates.


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Dec 6, 2015)

Keep us posted on this beautiful horse!


----------



## misfitmorgan (Nov 14, 2016)

How did your project horse work out?


----------



## alsea1 (Nov 14, 2016)

So far so good. He is a very in your pocket friendly horse.


----------



## misfitmorgan (Nov 15, 2016)

Good to hear.


----------

